#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  1203-1204照片

## 提斯蘿蘭特

由於張數很多^^"不過都放小了 請大家慢慢觀賞這兩天的照片吧~
其餘照片在 克爾 虎兒 獵豹 (忘記還有誰有相機了) 手上~

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

據續..~~~

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

~~~~~

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

最後~~~~

----------


## Michile

耍呆照那張我居然變成畫面中心了…XD
不過還是有幾個沒一起耍白痴，不好玩…要處以摸胸之刑!!(喂!)

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 耍呆照那張我居然變成畫面中心了…XD 
> 不過還是有幾個沒一起耍白痴，不好玩…要處以摸胸之刑!!(喂!)


不好吧
要吃豆腐也不是這樣吃的~XDDDDDDD
(豆腐狼：誰要吃我？)

那天小生笑到岔氣啊~
期待下次的獸聚~X3

P.S.啊啊~小怪獸啊~那是「納」勒斯不是「奈」勒斯啊~X3

----------


## Michile

管他的，反正用日文唸的音都一樣…(鬼扯XD)

食老有給我一篇據說是我那天搞笑吸布丁的影片，
我這裡開不出來…MP4不支援……囧

----------


## 虎兒

說真的...這次聚會比較可惜是沒耍到刀(誰叫我作業一堆呢)
而且我的手機拍照比較差...傳上來也很麻煩
不過終於見到院長大人.....也終於有向她下跪致謝的機會
我已經在期待下次的獸聚了~!

PS:我的照片貼出來都是去死團的目標.....我還是別貼了....

----------


## 食老TPOA

喔喔喔！小米大戰布丁的影片終於成功轉檔了~
一切都要感謝可愛的小納納鼎力相助~
(讓我們來為小納納歡呼~XDDDDDDD)

----------


## 修諾斯

呵呵~可惜早上沒辦法跟大家去動物園阿~XDD
不然還可以看到更多好玩的事情~




> 喔喔喔！小米大戰布丁的影片終於成功轉檔了~
> 一切都要感謝可愛的小納納鼎力相助~
> (讓我們來為小納納歡呼~XDDDDDDD)


原來還有這一段阿？
那時小提正在對面跟主人吃飯~都沒看到XDD
不過影片後頭怎麼停隔了呢？=ˇ=a

----------


## wildcheetah

諸位先進大家好。
快樂的兩天獸聚，相機裡面居然只有五張照片！
有三張是別獸拍的合照！可悲，可嘆。
在此和大家分享。
下次出門要將行李減量，尤其是水壺。
相機還是掛脖子上的好！

----------


## Wolfy

wildcheetah的第三張照片超讚阿.

我的女王阿!~~~眾獸朝拜.

(也是有左右護法XD)

這張該被用畫的畫出來XDDD

----------


## 修諾斯

獵豹貼的照片好阿！！
女王護法圖首推~！！！

腐之右法！腐之左法！XDD

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

眾獸全都拜倒在女王的面前阿～
不知道2月份那場女王會不會去呢...我也要拜XD

原來...女王兩邊的是腐之護法阿￣▽￣a"

----------


## 小犬

唔喔喔喔~~~
女王朝拜耶..這張好帥!!!
可是獸好少....下次全部一起來朝拜吧~~
這樣比較壯觀啦..XD"(被群獸歐飛)

----------


## Michile

畫得很累…結果網點弄得很爛…OTZ\

隨便看看就好…(－3－)

----------


## 狼嚎

噗哈哈XDD
旁邊的兩個護衛還要打馬賽克嗎XDD
(黑色群獸之一)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

阿米把我美化了^^
這張的女王好邪氣阿XD

----------


## Michile

現在看才注意到眼睛畫歪了…OTZ\

←(大佐模式…)

----------


## Kofu

我有幻覺..........那張乍看之下好像女王在跳甩甩XX舞...........*吞口水*

點進去才發現不是XDDD

----------

